# eh di lason kasi nga wala kang pakialam sa buhay mo ano pakaya ako



## noti mouse

Hello again everyone,

Can you help me again please with thhis reply from my girlfriend. She was a bit emotional again at the time, many times in fact.
thanks again kind people.

eh di lason
kasi nga wala kang pakialam sa buhay mo ano pakaya ako
kun mahalaga man ako,hindi mo sana ako ginaganyan
unting unti moko pinaparusahan dito habang ng hihintay ako sayo
alam mo mas maganda na patayin mo nalang ko deretso pg makita moko hindi un ganito araw at gabi sinasaktan moko,eh 
alam monaman na mahal na mahal kita,hindi paba sapat sayo?
ano ba ang gusto mo pinatunayan kona sayo na ikaw ang mahal ko ang aking buhay nasa dalawang kamay mo.ang gusto ko 
sana na aalagan mo ang pagmamahal ko sayo habang buhay at sa kamatayan
alam mo ang sakit ng naramdaman ko ngayon sobrang lungkot na malayo ka sa akin mahal ko
sa bawat araw na iniisip kit hindi ako makakain dahil ang gusto ko na makapiling ka kun my pakpak sana ako lumipad nako 
papunta sayo matutulog sa tabi at kakantahin kita ng nakakaiyak at dalhin kita sa ibang lugar na walang gulo,
bakit ba ayaw mo maniwala sakin hindi ako naiinis  mhal na mahal kita ayaw k lang mag sinungaling sakin ayoko


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,


1) eh di lason
2) kasi nga wala kang pakialam sa buhay mo ano pakaya ako
3)kun mahalaga man ako,hindi mo sana ako ginaganyan
4)unting unti moko pinaparusahan dito habang ng hihintay ako sayo
5)alam mo mas maganda na patayin mo nalang ko deretso pg makita moko hindi un 
6)ganito araw at gabi sinasaktan moko,eh 
7)alam monaman na mahal na mahal kita,hindi paba sapat sayo?
8)ano ba ang gusto mo pinatunayan kona sayo na ikaw ang mahal ko ang aking buhay 
9)nasa dalawang kamay mo.ang gusto ko 
10)sana na aalagan mo ang pagmamahal ko sayo habang buhay at sa kamatayan
11)alam mo ang sakit ng naramdaman ko ngayon sobrang lungkot na malayo ka sa akin mahal ko
12)sa bawat araw na iniisip kit hindi ako makakain dahil ang gusto ko na makapiling ka 
13)kun my pakpak sana ako lumipad nako 
14)papunta sayo matutulog sa tabi at kakantahin kita ng nakakaiyak at dalhin kita sa ibang lugar na walang gulo,
15)bakit ba ayaw mo maniwala sakin hindi ako naiinis mhal na mahal kita ayaw k lang mag sinungaling sakin ayoko 

translation :
>>>>>>>>>>
(*eh di lason*) -- This is not the beginning of the message. It sounds more like a response to a question or a continuation of what she was saying before this line.
1)..... well then, poison.
2) If you don't care about your own life, then how could you care for my life ?
(*ano pakaya ako*) --- this can have two meanings : If you don't care about your own life, then how could you care for mine  OR If you don't care about your own life, then I could not possibly care for my own life any better than you could your own -------- both meanings are applicable in this sentence.
3) If you truly cared about me, you wouldn’t have done this to me.
4) You are slowly punishing me, while I am waiting for you here.
   (*unting unti moko pinaparusahan dito habang ng hihintay ako sayo*) --- a figure of speech. She is apparently very anxious for you to either go to her or for you to bring her to wherever you are.
5) You know, it would be better if you just kill me and end my suffering when you see me 
6) not like this, day and night you are hurting me. 
   (*ganito araw at gabi sinasaktan moko,eh*) ----- again, a figure of speech. She does not mean you are actually physically hurting her. This is more an indication of emotional anguish.
7) You know very well that I love you very much. Is that not enough for you ?
8) What else could you ask for, I have already proven to you that you are the one that I love. My life 
9) is in your hands. My desire is that you would
10) take care of my love for you, in life and in death.
11) You know, the pain ( again, she is referring more to emotional rather than physical pain ) I am enduring right now  is so great since you are so far away from me, my love.
12) Each day that I think of you, I can hardly eat because I want to be with you.
13) If I had wings, I would have flown to you by now.
14) I would go to you, sleep next to you  ( *matutulog sa tabi* ---- I honestly cannot say whether she means merely sleeping next to you, or something else. The tone of this entire text is somewhat childlike, if you pardon the observation ), sing to you some sad songs and I will transport you to a peaceful place.
15) Why don’t you want to believe me. I am not mad at you. I truly, truly love you. I just don’t want liars.
>>>>>>>>>>

I am just curious to know if the writer of this text is from the Southern Philippines ( south of Manila, that is ). Of course you don't have to answer, I am just curious about the syntax.


Gary


----------



## noti mouse

DotterKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1) eh di lason
> 2) kasi nga wala kang pakialam sa buhay mo ano pakaya ako
> 3)kun mahalaga man ako,hindi mo sana ako ginaganyan
> 4)unting unti moko pinaparusahan dito habang ng hihintay ako sayo
> 5)alam mo mas maganda na patayin mo nalang ko deretso pg makita moko hindi un
> 6)ganito araw at gabi sinasaktan moko,eh
> 7)alam monaman na mahal na mahal kita,hindi paba sapat sayo?
> 8)ano ba ang gusto mo pinatunayan kona sayo na ikaw ang mahal ko ang aking buhay
> 9)nasa dalawang kamay mo.ang gusto ko
> 10)sana na aalagan mo ang pagmamahal ko sayo habang buhay at sa kamatayan
> 11)alam mo ang sakit ng naramdaman ko ngayon sobrang lungkot na malayo ka sa akin mahal ko
> 12)sa bawat araw na iniisip kit hindi ako makakain dahil ang gusto ko na makapiling ka
> 13)kun my pakpak sana ako lumipad nako
> 14)papunta sayo matutulog sa tabi at kakantahin kita ng nakakaiyak at dalhin kita sa ibang lugar na walang gulo,
> 15)bakit ba ayaw mo maniwala sakin hindi ako naiinis mhal na mahal kita ayaw k lang mag sinungaling sakin ayoko
> 
> translation :
> >>>>>>>>>>
> (*eh di lason*) -- This is not the beginning of the message. It sounds more like a response to a question or a continuation of what she was saying before this line.
> 1)..... well then, poison.
> 2) If you don't care about your own life, then how could you care for my life ?
> (*ano pakaya ako*) --- this can have two meanings : If you don't care about your own life, then how could you care for mine OR If you don't care about your own life, then I could not possibly care for my own life any better than you could your own -------- both meanings are applicable in this sentence.
> 3) If you truly cared about me, you wouldn’t have done this to me.
> 4) You are slowly punishing me, while I am waiting for you here.
> (*unting unti moko pinaparusahan dito habang ng hihintay ako sayo*) --- a figure of speech. She is apparently very anxious for you to either go to her or for you to bring her to wherever you are.
> 5) You know, it would be better if you just kill me and end my suffering when you see me
> 6) not like this, day and night you are hurting me.
> (*ganito araw at gabi sinasaktan moko,eh*) ----- again, a figure of speech. She does not mean you are actually physically hurting her. This is more an indication of emotional anguish.
> 7) You know very well that I love you very much. Is that not enough for you ?
> 8) What else could you ask for, I have already proven to you that you are the one that I love. My life
> 9) is in your hands. My desire is that you would
> 10) take care of my love for you, in life and in death.
> 11) You know, the pain ( again, she is referring more to emotional rather than physical pain ) I am enduring right now is so great since you are so far away from me, my love.
> 12) Each day that I think of you, I can hardly eat because I want to be with you.
> 13) If I had wings, I would have flown to you by now.
> 14) I would go to you, sleep next to you ( *matutulog sa tabi* ---- I honestly cannot say whether she means merely sleeping next to you, or something else. The tone of this entire text is somewhat childlike, if you pardon the observation ), sing to you some sad songs and I will transport you to a peaceful place.
> 15) Why don’t you want to believe me. I am not mad at you. I truly, truly love you. I just don’t want liars.
> >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I am just curious to know if the writer of this text is from the Southern Philippines ( south of Manila, that is ). Of course you don't have to answer, I am just curious about the syntax.
> 
> 
> Gary


Once again, thank you very much for your time spent helping me here, very many thanks indeed. My girlfriend is from Zamboanga city, south of manilla. You are right that she is very anxious for me to go back to her as i am at work offshore right now and it has been over 5 weeks since we were together. Your observation of the text being kind of childish is correct too as she doesn't yet realise that i cant walk on water and leave the ship at a moments notice. She is very disappointed that i am not yet back with her and that i seem to not miss her as much as she misses me. She is a very loving, caring woman though and i wouldn't have her any other way. Thanks once again, you are a star.
aj


----------

